# Green onions



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Are green onions okay for rats?


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Onions are not good for them, it can damage red blood cells. A little won't hurt them much, less better if they are cooked since the compound is mostly broken down. But I would never feed them to mine, except for a little in say a stew I cooked where the rest of the food was safe.


----------

